
Ask HN: How to best handle a review - frontendstrong
I&#x27;m coming up to 2 years in my current position and a review is looming.<p>I feel I personally have added a lot of value to the company but I have a difficult time articulating it.<p>Do you have a particular method, or any tips &amp; tricks that might have to best handle your performance reviews?
======
hmschreck
It depends on your role and what you've worked on. For my former role, it was
really easy to quantify what the projects I worked on did, because they were
purely internal, I was a lead on them, and they were almost entirely geared
toward saving labor hours. It was easy for me to say "Minimum, this saved the
company $60k".

One of the things I've never seen many technical people do is track
cost/benefit metrics. Learn to spot how you're impacting the company
financially, and, even better, if you want to start pitching projects and
ideas to the people above you, learn how to do RoI and IRR calculations
(they're honestly really simple math). That's neither here nor there, though.

Keep a record (written in a notebook, on Google Keep, whatever works best for
you) of what you've accomplished since your last review. If you don't have
anything groundbreaking, that's ok - show that you contributed to a solid
product or stable business.

